# Where to buy Anti Griddle



## temeculachef (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello everyone I wanted to know if anyone knows of a place to buy the Anti Griddle besides from Poly Science.  I know that is the best place and you can get it straight from the source but I wanted to know if anyone knew of any sites that offered it at a discount price.  I appreciate any help.  

I am also looking for a good price on a Gastrovac system.  

Thanks all.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Chef Rubber is one source.

If  you buy from discount sources, they won't want to know your name if you have trouble with the unit.

Choose wisely........


----------



## temeculachef (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the site, prices arent much better but some cool other things like the pattern sheets.


----------

